# Different growth rate



## Jay-Piranha (Jan 14, 2010)

I was just wondering I have 4 baby red belly P's but one seems to be very huge compared to the rest ...hmmm I bought them at the same time and same size ....not sure is there a reason for that ???


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

The big one is probably just getting the most food, some p's are just more aggresive to get the food others and others aren't. I just had tha same thing happen and the big one ate all the other p's 1 by 1(there were 10 to start) I had to trade in the last 2 and start over.


----------



## Mason1 (Jan 18, 2010)

I had the same thing. I bought 3 RBP at the same time, they were about 1" when I got them. After a while 1 was getting bigger than the other 2. But now they are all about the same size again. And my bigger one never messed with the other 2.


----------



## theblackduck8907 (Dec 11, 2008)

My buddy started with 7, and 2 jumped in growth. 1 of them was always bigger, darker and more colorful than the other but they wound up eating all the other ones. i think it was b/c he had them in a 10gallon tank. So i saved them a year after he had them, there were 3 left, and i put them in a 55 gal and they have been fine all 3 seemed to reach about the same size after 3 weeks and they still have a size order but they are all within 1 inch.


----------

